# Radon Swoop Dämpferbuchsen



## bingoh (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

da momentan Winter ist und ich dann lieber auf meinen Skiern steh, hab ich mich in letzter Zeit mal um mein Bike gekümmert.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer beim Anheben oder Fahren über unebenes Terrain klackert. 
Nach näherem Betrachten würde ich sagen, dass die oberen Dämpferbuchsen des Rp23 dafür verantwortlich sind. Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Dämpfer nicht richtig "festgehalten" wird.
Da ich mein Radel ungern einschicken würde, hab ich auf der Homepage von Radon nach einem Service Partner gesucht und bin ein paar Orte weiter fündig geworden.
Ich würde daher gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, mit dem Bike zum Service Partner zu gehen, ihm das Phänomen zu zeigen und er mir dann das Klackern behebt.

Da fällt mir dann noch was ein. 
Ist ein genereller Check meines Swoop eigentlich kostenlos ?

Grüße und besten Dank!

bingoh


----------



## Bountain Mike (23. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das es sich dabei um ein Phänomen handelt,sondern einfach nur um ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen die getauscht werden müssen.Je nach dem wie alt das Rad ist oder wie viel km du damit gefahren bist handelt es sich vermutlich um einen ganz normalen Verschleiß. Die Reparatur kannst du natürlich beim Service Händler machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bingoh (23. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Nein, ich glaube nicht dass sie ausgeschlagen sind. Wobei das nur eine Vermutung ist.

In dem Swoop Erfahrungsbericht Thread wurde das Thema von zu schmalen Dämpferbuchsen schon besprochen und den Betroffenen wurden die Dämpferbuchsen ausgetauscht.
Eventuell ist das bei mir auch der Fall und da Radon ja einen Vorort Service anbietet, würde ich sie in Schwäbisch Gmünd tauschen lassen oder mitnehmen um sie selber zu tauschen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2011)

Eine Beurteilung des Problems auf die Entfernung ist leider nicht möglich. Am besten mal unseren tech-Support kontaktieren: 02225-8888228
Dieser verweist dann ggf. auch an einen Service-Partner. Sollte es sich um Verschleiß handeln müssen die Buchsen ersetzt werden, bei einem Materialfehler ist´s natürlich Garantie innerhalb von 2 Jahren.


----------

